# Bandsaw blade for green wood



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can anyone give me a recommendation for a good bandsaw blade for cutting green timber into bowl blanks? Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey FF,
Try this link for timber wolf blades. They have a blade listed for green or exotic wood. It's their AS series. I like their blades. They run under low tension, cut straight and stay sharp.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:

http://www.pswood.com/home.php?cat=47


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*bandsaw blades*

They are an excellent blade,but about two yrs ago I started getting my blades that are designed strictly for for wet wood from highland tools and found that they seem to hold up much better for that purpose.The price is about the same and the folks there are great to deal with.I broke one(my fault)and they replaced it with no questions ask.
Ken


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll look into both of those blades.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

For Green wood buy the cheapest 1/2" 3 tooth blade you can get. Green wood blanks are often not the most stable on the bandsaw table and if you get any rocking at all it can bind up and bend the blade. I've ruined 2 of the good quality blades. Now I buy $6 blades from my local blade sharpener and I get a much longer life out of them than I did my expensive timber wolf blades. I now use the good blades only for resawing dry wood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea John. I ruined two timberwolf blades last year doing just that. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

